# metal roof is attached directly to trusses.  is this code?



## lesdear (Jul 5, 2009)

First off, I know nothing about roofing so bear with my wording.  I have a coastal cottage with a metal roof built in 1995, I am guessing before any hurricane standards, I am on the gulf coast.  My home has open eaves and the metal roof is attached directly to the trusses with no plywood under it.  the next layer is the insulation on the floor of my attic.   we would like to sell home, but are concerned about this.  We bought the house in 1998- first home, young, naive- but it passed inspection.  Will it pass a home inspection now with this roof?  We have no leaking and as hot and humid as our climate our enrgy bills are not too high.  Any advice?


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 5, 2009)

You probably need to check local code and the roofing manufacturers recommended practice. A new house was built down the street from me, less than 1000 feet from the gulf, that way so I complained to the building inspector with no results.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wouldn't this condition be "Grandfathered"?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 6, 2009)

Sure it will be grandfathered. However now that it is found to be an issue in todays climate, it may need some upgrades at some point in time. Only your local town official can answer that question.
It is up to the new buyer if they want anything done, some care, some do not. 
Good and bad news, It will probably get noted in a home inspection, but the city inspectors cannot make you update the problem unless you change the roof.

Just like GFCI plugs..same issue. Updates only.


----------



## dIyblognowdotcom (Apr 12, 2011)

what you have got is a roof that has what is called "skip sheeting" this method uses 1x4 nailed down with two nails every rafter, but they remove one row and leave a void between the rows of 1x4s. Even if you had  plywood sheeting the metal roofing would only be fastened as per the manufactures specs and the plywood would not be nailed down like the ship sheeting is. I think that you have a better roof the way it is and not with plywood. Another reason is metal roofing tends to sweat and the skip sheeting allows for it to dry off and not soak into the sheeting.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never seen one screwed just to just the trusses but 99% are done like the last posted said over 1 X 4's or 6's. I'm not sure how they could have walked on it if there was no 1"s under it when installing. And there would be almost nothing holding the trusses in alignment.
If it is just to the trusses as you said every time the wind blew you would hear that roof wroring in the wind from all that flex.


----------

